
Show HN: Replacing Disqus with txtpen - 0b01
https://txtpen.com/blog/2017/05/01/replacing-disqus-with-txtpen.html
======
paradite
I understand that you want to show your product, txtpen, but I think blog
posts are not for Show HN:

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

